# Solved: Medieval 2 total war gold edition deosn't work on my computer



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

hi bought medieval 2 total war gold edition, I have installed everything from 2 discs. The problem is that the game doesn't load. I am on windows vista home basic.

when the game doesn't load there is a message saying "unhandled exception has occured in your application" "could not file or assembly" "the system cannot find the file specified".

Then in detail
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback, Version=1.0.2902.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback, Version=1.0.2902.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35'
at Launcher.LauncherMainForm.ApplySkins()
at Launcher.LauncherMainForm.LoadLauncher()
at Launcher.LauncherMainForm.LauncherMainForm_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnCreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Launcher
Assembly Version: 1.0.2669.20298
Win32 Version: 1.0.2669.20298
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Guest/AppData/Roaming/SEGA/Medieval%20II%20Total%20War/Launcher.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
CoreLib
Assembly Version: 1.0.2669.20298
Win32 Version: 1.0.2669.20298
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Guest/AppData/Roaming/SEGA/Medieval%20II%20Total%20War/CoreLib.DLL
----------------------------------------
SkinLib
Assembly Version: 1.0.2669.20298
Win32 Version: 1.0.2669.20298
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Guest/AppData/Roaming/SEGA/Medieval%20II%20Total%20War/SkinLib.DLL
----------------------------------------
AxInterop.SHDocVw
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Guest/AppData/Roaming/SEGA/Medieval%20II%20Total%20War/AxInterop.SHDocVw.DLL
----------------------------------------
Interop.SHDocVw
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Guest/AppData/Roaming/SEGA/Medieval%20II%20Total%20War/Interop.SHDocVw.DLL
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
UpdateLib
Assembly Version: 1.0.2669.20298
Win32 Version: 1.0.2669.20298
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Guest/AppData/Roaming/SEGA/Medieval%20II%20Total%20War/UpdateLib.DLL
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.1434 (REDBITS.050727-1400)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

Could someone help me with this problem?


----------



## Hell Raiser (May 31, 2007)

Like this might just be a total stab in the dark but, when did you last update your directx?


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think I have updated it before


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

I found that this is an unhandled exception error. Sorry for not making it clear. Does anyone know how to avoid this problem?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I haven't really handled gaming issues much Liam, but this does seem like a DirectX error. The "unhandled exception" part simply means that it is a "fatal" error. Here, something it is looking for is missing.

Howabout making sure you have the latest version? >>

http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-US/aboutgfw/Pages/directx10.aspx


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have downloaded and installed the latest directx, and it has made an impact in getting rid of the "unhandled exception", but I still have one more error which i have forgot to mention earlier. its shown in the image above.


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just in case you can't see the image. It says that "an error has occurred in the script on this page" then after that there is a microsoft windows message saying "launcher.exe has stopped working" the error type is mentioned as a "syntax error"


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

here is the script error
> line: 9
> char:1
> error: syntax error
> code:0
> url: http://204.155.67.203/med2/M2TWLauncher/launcher.php 
language=english

can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Liam, did you ever resolve this?

Didn't mean to ignore you, but I don't subscribe to threads and don't check the Gaming forum.

I normally just bookmark threads out of my usual trees, but forgot about it 

Scripting errors can often be ignored and are not necessarily a problem with your installation.

However that might refer to your sound drivers which could also bear reinstalling.


----------

